# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  Broken Knife Tip

## talon

What do ya'll do when you break the tip on your favorite knife?

I have a Buck Omni Hunter that I broke the tip of quite a few months back and i'm reluctant to throw it away, but also no longer carry due to the broken tip.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

That's the knife I'm talking about, it has enough stock to probably as it stands my now dominant fixed blade carry knife is a Gerber which don't get me wrong it's a great knife.. It's just not my buck.  It's not a Tom Brown tracker either, which is going to be my dominant carry whenever I have the spare cash to buy one or the time to make one.

----------


## crashdive123

How much of the tip did you break off?  If it's not too much, reshape it on a bench grinder or sander (keep dipping in H2O to prevent overheating and changing properties).  If you broke off too much for that, grind the tip square.

----------


## talon

It's really not too much of the tip.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Thanks for the tip on keeping it cool, I probably wouldn't have.  I have forged a bit and can weld pretty good, but am still pretty inexperienced when it comes to metalworking.

----------


## crashdive123

With such a little piece missing, I'd probably follow the outline for a spay point blade (#7 on this link) http://www.the-knife-connection.com/...ade-types.html

----------


## Pal334

If I am not careful, I may learn something from these links.  :Smile:  another goody,, thanks

----------


## RunsWithDeer

Hmmm, I see crash's avatar on the pc screen, and few BL's.  Be careful when you grind to reshape.  Doesn't look broken too badly.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Or you can have an improvised screwdriver.   :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## talon

haha yeah this desk is a bit messy.. well it looks worse on camera than it is.  Thanks for the link crash.  I think i'm going to draw out a couple of different options on the blade and decide which I like the best before diving into it.

Ironically Ranger that's what I was using it for when it broke.. I jokingly said to my girlfriend well it works better now for what I was using it.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Yep, used to have Old Timers that were "converted" into the screwdrives.  Use to get them from my uncles too when they would break the tips off using them to pry open paint cans.

----------


## Gray Wolf

talon, that isn't rust on the blade.... right??? I know they were made of thick 420HC stainless steel. Which doesn't mean "rust proof". Is that the 4" or the 3.25" blade?

----------


## tennecedar

I have reground two knives due to breaking the tip. i really liked the one i did like the red line shows.

----------


## talon

It's the 4" blade and it's not rust.. it's just a little tree sap.  I polished it off just a few moments ago.  

I don't know if any of you have this knife, but my favorite part is probably the sheath.  Also has a very decent but not bulky weight, and a very comfortable grip.

I like that curve tenn.  Originally when I viewed the link to the different knife blades I imagined curving it from the bottom broken point to where the bevel begins at the spine.  I think grinding past that point like you show with your red line would look much better and probably more functional.

----------


## crashdive123

> talon, that isn't rust on the blade.... right??? I know they were made of thick 420HC stainless steel. Which doesn't mean "rust proof". Is that the 4" or the 3.25" blade?


Bud Light splatter.

----------


## Sarge47

Have you thought about calling "Buck Knives" to see if that's covered under the warranty?  Can't hurt, all's they can say is "no" & then you're no worse off than you were when you started. :Cool2:

----------


## Gray Wolf

Well the Boss is right again; Here is their 4Ever Warranty:

http://www.buckknives.com/index.cfm?...about.warranty

IMHO, If you havent messed wyth it already, they will cover it.

----------


## Rick

You guys sure are tough on knives. I never use a knife to pry with and I don't use one for a screw driver unless it's just an absolute have to. And I've only had one or two of those.

----------


## crashdive123

> You guys sure are tough on knives. I never use a knife to pry with and I don't use one for a screw driver unless it's just an absolute have to. And I've only had one or two of those.


Agreed - that's why a good multitool (Leatherman, Gerber, etc.) is a smart addition to any belt.

Good idea about Buck's warranty Sarge.

----------


## bulrush

Talon, I would simply grind the broken tip flat so it looks like it was manufactured that way. And you now have a screwdriver. Don't use it for prying though. 

When grinding, cut a piece of sponge to fit on the knife. Wet the sponge and place it on the blade when grinding. This will help keep the metal cool. Use short light grinds, to gradually touch it up so heat does not build up.

----------


## Blood Groove

I've broken the tips off many of my knives including my Ka-bar :Frown:  But it's not all bad. What I do is forget about the grinder, because that does too much too quickly, and is too easy to make a mistake. I just use my corse diamond stone, and sharpen the top of teh break down, and the bottum of the break up. So when you're done it looks like a normal knife the whole time until you get to the very very end on the tip, adn that kind of looks like a spear point. It's kind of hard to explain, but once you try to sharpen the tip back, it kind of comes naturally.

----------


## talon

Figured out how i'm gonna do it.. I had another knife that had a broken tip from a few years ago.  

It was a knife I bought in Germany pretty decent C.Jul Herbertz.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I was able to use a sharpening block and the broken tip naturally wanted to come out of the knife just by sharpening at the right angle. 

I'll probably do the same with the buck

----------

